# Thiết kế, lắp máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng giá trọn gói tại quận 2



## lanthanhhaichau (25/2/22)

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu - Đơn vị nhà thầu có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong lĩnh vực lắp máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng tại Hồ Chí Minh và các tỉnh thành lân cận giá tốt nhất.







- Lý do tại sao phải lắp máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng ?

Vì đặc tính không gian rộng lớn, chứa nhiều thiết bị và máy móc, đông người hoạt động sẽ khiến hơi nóng tỏa ra nhiều và ngột ngạt, vậy nên nhà xưởng cần phải có một hệ thống máy lạnh công suất rất lớn, đủ mạnh, lượng gió lớn và hoạt động ổn định, nhưng phải đảm bảo yếu tố tiết kiệm không gian và phải linh động ngay cả khi có sự thay đổi. Vậy nên lap may lanh nha xuong là một việc cần thiết đối với các chủ nhà xưởng sản xuất hiện nay. Nên nếu có nhiều điều chưa rõ cần được tư vấn khi cần lắp máy lạnh nhà xưởng, đừng ngần ngại liên hệ ngay Hotline: 0911 260 247 (Tư vấn Kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp 24/7).






- Loại máy nào thích hợp cho nhà xưởng ?

Đối với nhà xưởng, chắc chắn sẽ sử dụng dòng máy công nghiệp packaged vì chỉ có loại này mới có đủ công suất lớn để đáp ứng yêu cầu cho từng nhà xưởng khác nhau, mà hiện nay đang có 2 dòng nổi bật đó là máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn và máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.






♦ Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp có 2 loại:

• Máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp: có kiểu dáng tương tự như máy lạnh tủ đứng chúng ta thường bắt gặp tại các quán ăn, nhà sách, cửa hàng,..được đặt dựa sát tường và thổi khí ra ngoài không gian cần làm mát, nhưng lại có công suất lớn hơn và lắp đặt khó hơn nhưng không quá phức tạp.

• Máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn nối ống gió: kiểu dáng cũng tương tự loại thổi trực tiếp, nhưng dòng này có kết nối với hệ thống ống gió, làm mát không gian theo yêu cầu thiết kế của khách hàng.



♦ Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió: được gắn trên trần và không khí lạnh sẽ được phân bổ đều trong khắp không gian làm việc khi kết hợp với đường ống gió, miệng gió, đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ rất cao.



Thanh Hải Châu chuyên cung cấp và thi công may lanh cho nha xuong, máy lạnh công nghiệp các công suất từ 10HP (ngựa) đến 32HP (ngựa) giá cạnh tranh. Hiện nay, hãng Daikin đang dẫn đầu về sản xuất các dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp nhà xưởng này, quý khách có thể tham khảo các sản phẩm tại website công ty chúng tôi:

⇒ Loại tủ đứng: Máy lạnh tủ đứng - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh

⇒ Loại giấu trần ống gió: Máy lạnh giấu trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh






► Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn cung cấp tất cả dòng máy công nghiệp của các hãng Reetech, LG, Nagakawa hay Sumikura. Khi có nhu cầu báo giá sản phẩm theo số lượng cụ thể, vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp Phòng kinh doanh: 028.2212.0566 - 0901.4321.83 (Báo giá tốt nhất cho từng công trình)

→→→ Tham khảo những sản phẩm khác tại: Sản phẩm - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh



» Xem ngay: Lắp máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng - Tủ đứng LG 10 HP inverter



Quý khách là chủ 1 nhà xưởng, quý khách cần đơn vị tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng chuyên nghiệp, kinh nghiệm và giá tốt nhất, đừng ngần ngại liên hệ ngay cho Thanh Hải Châu chúng tôi nhé !



► MỌI NHU CẦU TƯ VẤN – BÁO GIÁ – THIẾT KẾ – KHẢO SÁT – THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH CHO NHÀ XƯỞNG LIÊN HỆ CHÚNG TÔI THEO:



CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



NGUỒN TIN: Đơn vị nhà thầu tư vấn lắp máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng giá cực rẻ


----------

